# Getting on a balanced diet..



## vitbay (Feb 16, 2012)

I am considered skinny at my age, but, I have a pretty big tummy compared to the rest of my body, and I know that is usually associated with a non balanced diet. How can I help myself get on a balanced diet? Any sites I can look at for recommendations? Thanks loads


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Subbers!!


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I find that same thing happens to me when I eat a lot of really processed food. 
I've heard that the big tummy happens because your intestines are inflamed trying to digest too much stuff that isn't readily digestible (breads, sweets, etc), kind of like a hay belly on a horse (to make it sound terrible! Sorry! haha)...but it could be not eating a balanced enough diet just as much, I suppose!

In any case, what works for me is trying to eat things that are as unprocessed as possible. I make a lot of my own food vs buying ready made preservative laden store food, etc. I eat a lot of salads with meat, that I bought from the store and cooked, on top...that sort of thing. Pretty much, if there's an ingredient on the label that I can't look at and say "That is basically ______, that comes from a ______ plant/tree/bush" then I try not to eat whatever it is.
I'm not super crazy strict about it but I find that my tummy stays smaller and I feel better if I eat like that. 
I've also read that doing exercises to strengthen the ab muscles can help but since I'm completely unmotivated to do exercises, I don't have any proof. :lol:

Hopefully that was mildly helpful, I realized that I don't have any real advise about balancing your diet...


----------



## yourcolorfuladdiction (Feb 19, 2012)

One thing i've found helpful is eating small regular meals at 3-4 hour intervals. This is very important, even if you're not hungry, and drinking lots of water.

I have crippling migraines so I have to be very wary of what I eat to begin with, and my meds make me apatite-less. So I take this as a chance to eat healthy on a regular basis. I enjoy eating things like salads with cut up chicken on them, and cereal with almond milk (I'm lactose intolerant and almond milk is better for you than even soy milk and lower fat). I try to eat fruit if I feel like I need a snack, I LOVE apples and carrots and clementines (I like bananas too but recently they've been giving me stomach cramps). I also do things like mix oatmeal into yogurt (or soy yogurt in my case) so that it's a quick and extra filling meal that will keep me going for a while without being a lot of food or a lot of fat.

I also don't completely deny myself my cravings. If I REALLY feel like I need a cookie, I have a cookie or two. Completely denying yourself of what you want will only lead to overindulgence later on. I do have sodas but I limit myself to one a day (or occasionally a Starbucks coffee). I do like some bread products but I only really want them in the winter, so my bagel craving runs from Nov-Feb and I try to limit myself to 1 a day.

Stick to the vegies, fruit, dairy, nuts, and meats mainly with added in whole grains (like granola or oatmeal). And eat regularly, this should help with what sounds like a bloated belly. And make sure you're getting ample exercise, sometimes gasses will build up from not being able to move, the more you move, the more the gas will move and the more everything inside your intestines will move and the healthier your digestive system will be. So eat regularly and move a lot!  hope this helps


----------



## kittyd7015 (Feb 20, 2012)

vitbay said:


> I am considered skinny at my age, but, I have a pretty big tummy compared to the rest of my body, and I know that is usually associated with a non balanced diet. How can I help myself get on a balanced diet? Any sites I can look at for recommendations? Thanks loads


I had a similar thing but started drinking more water and now I have a flat stomach again   xxx


----------

